# WANTED: German Shepherd puppy!



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2011)

Trading of live animals not allowed in this forum.

Mod Daphne


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2011)

can you please email me some pictures?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

If you want a cheap GSD puppy, then you should go to your local animal shelter or a local breed specific rescue, they sometimes have GSD pups.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2011)

i did, there aren't any in my area


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

A good quality GSD puppy from a reputable breeder will cost you at least $1000


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2011)

what is gsd? and i dont want to pay 1000.00


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

A GSD is a German Shepherd Dog.

If you do not want to pay $1000 or more for a well bred puppy from a reputable breeder then you should adopt a puppy from a shelter/rescue. Keep checking shelters and rescues.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> what is gsd? and i dont want to pay 1000.00


GSD stands for German Shepherd Dog. If you don't want to pay $1000 then check rescues. If there are none in your area then you may have to travel a little.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2011)

i am but some times some breeders have to many dogs and need them gone so that is why i posted this. or someone has some puppies that they just want gone.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> i am but some times some breeders have to many dogs and need them gone so that is why i posted this. or someone has some puppies that they just want gone.


Those people are called Puppy Mills and Backyard Breeders

We do not support those people, they contribute to the many dogs in animal shelters that die every day.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Where are you located? Perhaps someone can suggest a rescue for you.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Where are you located?

You do not want to spend 1,000? Do you know how much puppy shots cost? training for puppy? food/toys for puppy? Do you have money if the puppy needs any additional care from the vet? 

Why do you want a GSD? What is it about the GSD that fits your lifestyle?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Really?


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> i am but some times some breeders have to many dogs and need them gone so that is why i posted this. or someone has some puppies that they just want gone.


I can tell you that no reputable breeder is going to just give you an adult dog or puppy because they want it "gone". They do retire dogs and place them in pet only homes, but these are older dogs. This just doesn't exist with reputable breeders. My friend you have posted on the wrong forum. You may want to post this on craigslist and see who is getting rid of their GSD for a poor reason. Good Luck to you and the poor dog you end up with.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

suzzyq01 said:


> I can tell you that no reputable breeder is going to just give you an adult dog or puppy because they want it "gone". They do retire dogs and place them in pet only homes, but these are older dogs. This just doesn't exist with reputable breeders. My friend you have posted on the wrong forum. You may want to post this on craigslist and see who is getting rid of their GSD for a poor reason. Good Luck to you and the poor dog you end up with.


:thumbup: :toasting:


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Really?


He he- 
Do you realize you just crossed 10,000 posts?!! :laugh:


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> what is gsd? and i dont want to pay 1000.00


$1000 is about the least you could expect to pay for a gsd puppy from a reputable breeder. Anything less and you are more than likely just fueling a machine (backyard breeder or puppy mill) that produced puppies of questionable health and temperament which is detrimental (read: bad) for the breed (including the puppy you get).



[email protected] said:


> i am but some times some breeders have to many dogs and need them gone so that is why i posted this. or someone has some puppies that they just want gone.


No. This is wrong. If you can't afford to buy a puppy, then you can't afford to take care of one properly. The initial cost of a dog is nothing compared to what you can end up paying if you get an unhealthy dog.

You might take this time to reevaluate whether you actually need a dog or not.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You sound like you've really thought this through. Makes you scratch your head why there are so many dogs in shelters these days.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

I dont think you have to spend 1000.00 on the pup, but overall with the shots n kennel, I'm sure you will come close to it. If you do your homework and do some research on breeders in your area or around your area, you might just get lucky as we did and find one for 500.00 from a great breeder. Maybe because we are in TEXAS we don't have to come close to investing that much right off the bat, but If you truly want one that will be a great family member It will cost you a real good penny...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm going to go against the flow of the mood here and say welcome. You found a good forum to learn everything GSD here. I hope you continue to hang around and learn more about the breed and what comes with responsible breeding(the cost of a pup, which is minimal compared to what a good breeder puts into their program)
If you really don't want to spend the $ to support a good breeder, please don't support the bad ones by spending less. Get with a reputable rescue and they will match a GSD to you, _if_ you qualify.
There are many in need of rescue, and if your area doesn't have available ones, transport can be arranged.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Was the op tyring to trade a dog they have for a GSD?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog is from a Texas breeder and he cost $1,800.00.
i'm not sure you can find a dog for $500.00 and it has the
lineage, titled parents, parents with certs, breed survey, etc.

pm me and tell me what makes your breeder great.



rjThor said:


> I dont think you have to spend 1000.00 on the pup, but overall with the shots n kennel, I'm sure you will come close to it. If you do your homework and do some research on breeders in your area or around your area, you might just get lucky as we did and find one for 500.00 from a great breeder. Maybe because we are in TEXAS we don't have to come close to investing that much right off the bat, but If you truly want one that will be a great family member It will cost you a real good penny...


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I thought this was originally in the Trading area. Did I get that wrong? Oh, well...it happens from time to time.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

No, Daphne, it was in the trading area. Some invisible person must have moved it. Or maybe one of the visible peeps.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> my dog is from a Texas breeder and he cost $1,800.00.
> i'm not sure you can find a dog for $500.00 and it has the
> lineage, titled parents, parents with certs, breed survey, etc.
> 
> pm me and tell me what makes your breeder great.


Ok, I didn't mean to offend or upset any of my fello GSD lovers that paid alot of money for their pups, but I got me a pup just as good as any other one out their for alot less than some of the prices that are being quoted on here. If you really want to research my pup all you have to do is go to my threads, you will find the breeder, and his dogs, and all the paper work along with the bloodline my pup came from, as far as why he's a great breeder, he's not in it for the money, has a great ranch out in Hondo, TX., and both his females n male are very well kept. Nothing wrong with paying 1800.00, but I got me one good looking pup, has not given me any problems, I was able to house brake him in 2days, didn't have to take him to any puppy classes for training, not that their is anything wrong with that, all I'm saying is I almost bought me a pup for that amount, but my patience, and the research I did paid it self off. I'm sure you got yourself a great pup yourself, all I'm saying to the OP of this thread is be patient and you don't have to go out of your means to get what you truly want....Now If I could only get him to leave them crazy tom cats that come into our yard or into our field, I would have me a lil angel for a pup....


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> If you can't afford to buy a puppy, then you can't afford to take care of one properly.


This is something I will always disagree with, sorry. Not everybody can afford the hefty price tag that comes with a dog. It doesn't mean they don't have the money for the care of the dog.

There's a difference between paying a big lump sum all at once, and doling out money over periods of time for care and food.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Xeph said:


> This is something I will always disagree with, sorry. Not everybody can afford the hefty price tag that comes with a dog. It doesn't mean they don't have the money for the care of the dog.
> 
> There's a difference between paying a big lump sum all at once, and *doling out money over periods of time for care and food*.


Same as saving up money to pay a reputable breeder. What about medical emergencies?


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Xeph said:


> This is something I will always disagree with, sorry. Not everybody can afford the hefty price tag that comes with a dog. It doesn't mean they don't have the money for the care of the dog.
> 
> There's a difference between paying a big lump sum all at once, and doling out money over periods of time for care and food.


I'd think the bigger worry is unexpected vet bills, which can be a big problem, especially if the vet isn't willing to work with you on payments.

FWIW, though, I agree with you in part. People who love their dogs will make it work even if they don't have the ready cash. Problem is, people willing to sacrifice that much for their dogs is rare (though much more common on this board).


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

If you cannot afford a thousand or two for a dog you cannot afford a thousand or two for simple unexpected surgeries or illnesses in the dog either. You really need to rethink dog ownership if you cannot afford vet care.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've never spent more than $500 for a dog in my life. 

Some of the Hooligans were gifts from the breeders, several were given to me by friends, one was adopted from a shelter, a few were purchased. 

Except for the mutt from the shelter, the others have been well bred, some had CH parents, some had GV or Select parents or grandparents. 

And of course all the dogs were absolutely fantastic!!! :wub:


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> What about medical emergencies?


There are these great things called "credit cards"  I find it unrealistic to think that every dog owner in the world has a savings fund JUST for dog emergencies. 

Do some people? Yes. I don't doubt it. Do the majority? No. But they will make it work and do what they need to do to be sure their dogs get the care they need.

And yes, everybody's circumstances are different. Not everybody has a credit card, not everybody could get a short term loan from friends/family, not everybody has a vet willing to work out a payment plan, but a lot of people can, and do.

I'm just sayin'.

Strauss cost me $250 when I bought him....he's got allergies. We went to the vet yesterday and ended up with an unexpected $179 bill. Money is in a slight crunch right now, but we dealt with it, and he got the care he needed. He is now on medications that will cost us $150/month.

That's a lot of money. It's a little daunting. And he'll get what he needs, because he doesn't deserve to be miserable.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Unless there is some sort of deal worked out between a reputable breeder and a buyer, I would definitly question a puppy that costs under $1000.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Xeph said:


> There are these great things called "credit cards"  I find it unrealistic to think that every dog owner in the world has a savings fund JUST for dog emergencies.
> 
> Do some people? Yes. I don't doubt it. Do the majority? No. But they will make it work and do what they need to do to be sure their dogs get the care they need.
> 
> ...


I agree. I don't have a fund JUST for dogs but we do keep a line of credit that can be used in an emergency. That goes for OUR medical emergencies as well. I'm sorry but between normal bills, current medical stuff, paying for our home and our student loans (which is our biggest monthly expense, not our mortgage/living expenses my dad told me never to spend more than 1/4 your monthly income on living expenses) we can't be setting thousands of dollars aside for what ifs. I've got family and friends that help us out in a pinch.

Anyway, I feel like using these lines of reasoning kind of cheapen the message. The important thing is for a puppy buyer to be fully informed. If we use these scare tactics it's not really going to help someone learn how to choose a responsible breeder and how to pick the right dog for them. The same goes for all the threads that turn into "buying a puppy is killing a shelter dog". I don't disagree with the initial message - that you often get what you pay for as far as buying from a breeder, and it's always a great idea to consider rescue first - but the way in which those messages are framed approaches paranoia.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I think it's important to remember that folks who are researching and planning on finding their first GSD, have no idea the cost factor involved in just the purchase of the pup. 

For me, it was difficult to get hubby to buy into spending that sort of money on a dog. Especially when there are no intentions on utilizing the dog for breeding. It doesn't make monetary sense. A dog is a dog. The pup at the breeder is no different than the pup sitting in someone's back yard from an oops litter. The breeder is just hoity toity and trying to sell be a package of BS. 

Then you start doing your homework. You start educating yourself. You join forums like this one and hear of the horror stories from folks who've taken the path before you and purchased the cheaper puppy from a byb. You learn of all of the cost factors that are involved with health problems and behavioral problems. With education, you decide you want to stack the odds in your favor and begin looking at those hoity toity breeders. Perhaps they were right after all. 

Sometimes the only difference in the OP and the rest of us, is the OP decided to post their needs, before they lurked around this forum for a while. They jumped right in, instead of testing the waters.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For me the purchase price of the dog has *always* been the smallest expense, and my GSDs have ranged from free to $2300. It is the supplies, food, vet care, training, and other accommodations that have to be made for a pet (like boarding while on vacation, puppy-proofing areas of the house, etc) that are what really add up.

But, I don't think we can assign an arbitrary monetary value, or say "if you don't have X-amount saved up, you shouldn't have a dog."

The most important thing is finding the RIGHT dog. Sometimes that dog is free, other times two grand.

Also, I feel like if I'm going to fork over ANY amount of money, I want it to go towards a breeding operation I feel worthy of support and recommendation. The same goes for rescues. I gladly pay the adoption fee to reputable rescues.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

LaRen616 said:


> Unless there is some sort of deal worked out between a reputable breeder and a buyer, I would definitly question a puppy that costs under $1000.


You can find them if you look. I have never had any deals with breeders, yet all the ones the Hooligans have come from have been "reputable" as defined by most posters on this board.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

arycrest said:


> You can find them if you look. I have never had any deals with breeders, yet all the ones the Hooligans have come from have been "reputable" as defined by most posters on this board.


Did the breeder health test, temperment test and title their dogs? Were they oops puppies or were you really close to the breeder and that's why they sold you one under $500?

Not going after you so please do not take it that way, I am just surprised that you found a reputable breeder that charged less than $1000 for one of their puppies, do they have more? haha


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

The price of a puppy means very little in regards to the quality of the puppy, in the grand scheme of things.....HOWEVER;....many buyers pay far too much for a puppy, simply because of it's Kennel name. (but that's another topic).

The best advice to give to someone looking to purchase a GSD puppy is "research & ask questions"....
There are breeders that may have a "special" puppy (perhaps an older puppy, or one with a small non breed/show worthy fault)...that they are willing to sell to the "perfect" home, for a much lower price.?....simply because....the "right" home, is more important than the "profit" of the sale.?!
Since we have been known to do this.....I believe that there must be others....

*ASK...the breeders that you have an interest in*....JMO


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

rjThor said:


> ......but I got me one good looking pup, has not given me any problems.....didn't have to take him to any puppy classes for training, not that their is anything wrong with that....


That is an awesome quote! I enjoy your posts.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> The price of a puppy means very little in regards to the quality of the puppy, in the grand scheme of things.....HOWEVER;....many buyers pay far too much for a puppy, simply because of it's Kennel name. (but that's another topic).
> 
> The best advice to give to someone looking to purchase a GSD puppy is "research & ask questions"....
> There are breeders that may have a "special" puppy (perhaps an older puppy, or one with a small non breed/show worthy fault)...that they are willing to sell to the "perfect" home, for a much lower price.?....simply because....the "right" home, is more important than the "profit" of the sale.?!
> ...


 :groovy::groovy:.......So true, it takes patience to find the right pup and breeder, the problem is once you go visit one, you form an atachment with them, that's the hard part. I actually did my homework online as far as research breeders, and the pups, big thing for me was being able to view both parents.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Did the breeder health test, temperment test and title their dogs? Were they oops puppies or were you really close to the breeder and that's why they sold you one under $500?
> 
> Not going after you so please do not take it that way, I am just surprised that you found a reputable breeder that charged less than $1000 for one of their puppies, do they have more? haha


 They are very hard to find, but it can be done, I was able to purchase mine for 500.00, but the shots, kennel, food, toys, and everything else i've left out brought it up to a grand. Patience is the biggest factor in finding the right breeder, and I also feel the timing being right also, I purchased Thor right after the holidays, so maybe he was just exhausted of all the money he had and was giving them away at bargain prices...


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

W.Oliver said:


> That is an awesome quote! I enjoy your posts.


 Thank you, i'm still fairly new on here, so I try to keep it all positive, at times it feels im walking on egg shells......


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Way back I purchased my English Setter from a breeder that was charging way less than other breeders. I asked her why? She showed her dogs and ran health tests. Her response was that she did not believe in charging that much for a pet quality dog. If we were interested in showing, that would have been a different story.

I think you can find breeders that charge less than the "going" rate. Check around and ask them the questions.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Caledon said:


> Way back I purchased my English Setter from a breeder that was charging way less than other breeders. I asked her why? She showed her dogs and ran health tests. Her response was that she did not believe in charging that much for a pet quality dog. If we were interested in showing, that would have been a different story.


I have more of a problem with breeders charging different fees for pups from the same litter. They are all out of the same parents, no? I don't like having these hierarchies of how much a dog costs simply based on what the new owner intends to do with their dog, or pups that cost more because they have different paperwork. I know there is going to be variation in the litter as far as temperament and what homes are suitable, and I am OK with discounting dogs that have obvious faults, but other than that I don't see the reason behind charging different prices for the *same* breeding.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Liesje said:


> I have more of a problem with breeders charging different fees for pups from the same litter.


I always feel like the one I point to will just so happen be one of the 'upper' end prices.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Haha, no kidding! And if there are going to be different prices, shouldn't the lower price be for homes that will actively work/show/train/title the dogs?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You'd think they would offer discounts to the ones that will represent their kennel name in the venues. The local large commercial GSD breeder nearby has the price brackets and hardly ever do I see their name represented in the show or working world(comparing the amount of dogs they produce, only a few w/ the kennels name pops up).
Makes me wonder where the pups all end up?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I won't answer that!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Liesje said:


> Haha, no kidding! And if there are going to be different prices, shouldn't the lower price be for homes that will actively work/show/train/title the dogs?


Honestly, I don't understand why it isn't that way. It's like free advertising. It is done in the Equine world. If a person is a known competitor, and they are looking to add to or replace their show stock, some big named breeders will actively seek them out and offer discounts. It show cases their blood lines. If you are a competitor and selling your own stock, it carries no benefit to you so you charge a normal rate.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

LaRen616 said:


> Did the breeder health test, temperment test and title their dogs? Were they oops puppies or were you really close to the breeder and that's why they sold you one under $500?
> 
> Not going after you so please do not take it that way, I am just surprised that you found a reputable breeder that charged less than $1000 for one of their puppies, do they have more? haha


Yes, I already said they came from reputable breeders as defined by this board - health tests, etc. They were out of American lines so titles were conformation, not working though some still did herding, obedience, agility, temperament, etc. 

I didn't know any of the breeders I purchased pups from personally but became friends with them *AFTER* my purchase.

FWIW - here's the breakdown of the Hooligans:

*WON IN CONTEST: *Andy (had an excellent pedigree)
*PURCHASED FOR $500 OR LESS: *Abbey (_daughter of Int'l CH Unesta Pim, granddaughter of CH Fezziwig Ceiling Zero_), Tasha (_WGSD titled pedigree going back to colored titled dogs_), Tex (_WGSD titled pedigree going back to colored titled dogs_), Echo (_WGSD titled pedigree going back to colored titled dogs_), Slider (_son of Ch Caretti's Suicide Squeeze, grandson of GV CH Hickoryhills Bull Durham, great grandson of GV CH Stoneway's Uecker_)
*GIFT FROM BREEDER OR FRIEND: *JR (_Son of 6x AM Select/Canadian GV Ch Hoheneichen Conan Survival_), Too, Niki, Ringer, Honey (_Ringer and Honey are JR's offspring x WGSDCII National Specialty Winner WGSDCII WSCC CH Moonshadow Petra Von Hylowe)_, Kelly, Mac, Faith (Faith is related to every GSD of any color I've ever owned)
*RETURNED TO BREEDER AFTER BEING ABUSED ... I PAID AIR FARE, TRANSPORTATION COSTS FROM WINNIPEG TO ONTARIO - DRIVING EXPENSES TO PRINCE FREDERICK: *Yukon
*STUD FEE (GOT DEFRAUDED BY BITCHE'S OWNER SO HE'S WORTHLESS ON PAPER ... WORTH A MILLION DOLLARS TO ME): *Bruiser 
*SHELTER - $75 FEE: *Bo


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

arycrest said:


> *WON IN CONTEST: *Andy (had an excellent pedigree)


That's the kind of contest I want to win! I did win a hula hoop once when I was about 9...but a puppy would have been nicer.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> my dog is from a Texas breeder and he cost $1,800.00.
> i'm not sure you can find a dog for $500.00 and it has the
> lineage, titled parents, parents with certs, breed survey, etc.
> 
> pm me and tell me what makes your breeder great.


I bought both my male and female from the same breeder for 500 each.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

i feel like although i am sure you can get great dogs at a great price like $500-i would actually FEEL bad if my breeder charged that for what i got my dog for (1300). The amount of TIME and ENERGY and COST of keeping a pregnant dog and 5 puppies for two months!! ALL of her dogs get fed a fabulous raw diet, she socializes them, temperament tests them twice etc. I think the good genetics + fabulous breeder + the time and energy it took this woman to produce something SO wonderful deserves a decent a price.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

MicheleMarie said:


> i feel like although i am sure you can get great dogs at a great price like $500-i would actually FEEL bad if my breeder charged that for what i got my dog for (1300). The amount of TIME and ENERGY and COST of keeping a pregnant dog and 5 puppies for two months!! ALL of her dogs get fed a fabulous raw diet, she socializes them, temperament tests them twice etc. I think the good genetics + fabulous breeder + the time and energy it took this woman to produce something SO wonderful deserves a decent a price.


 Maybe it's just me, or some of our folks on here feel the same way, but when a breeder is selling a pup for as little as 500.00, and they actually have a different profession where they have the finanacial security, and are willing to give the same love and nurturing as other breeders, then I don't feel bad, for me the way I look at it, I try to find the best for my home and my yard, but I also look for the best price available. It took me some time to find the breeder, he was out of town, but my patience paid off, and I was able to pay him, and even asked them if they could hold the puppy so I could surprise my son on his B.D.. The important thing for me is as long as WE are all happy with our puppy, and do the breeder right on how we raise n take care of them, then it really shouldn't matter or be frowned upon for paying less.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Liesje said:


> Haha, no kidding! And if there are going to be different prices, shouldn't the lower price be for homes that will actively work/show/train/title the dogs?


When I was breeding I had a "rebate" program. Certain titles would get you a rebate check once the owner submitted a copy to me, OFA, AKC obedience titles, herding titles, SchH titles, etc. Some were worth more than others, but the least was $50. 

Annette


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> That's the kind of contest I want to win! I did win a hula hoop once when I was about 9...but a puppy would have been nicer.


I won a childs bmx bike when I was 20. Yeah, I'd rather got a puppy


----------

